# Trying for a winter spawn



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok so, I am trying to do a spawn between my male HM I got from Basement bettas and a female that I bred out of his sister and another HM Male I have named Mr Soprano. The issue is that Henry is close to 1 1/2 years old now. Does anyone know how old is too old for males to spawn? On the plus side he has built a nest in the spawn tank and that's more than he did the other failed attempts I had at spawning him. I am keeping my fingers crossed. :-D
Here is Henry the Male I am trying to spawn.







Here is a link to the thread about the females spawn.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=85182
And here is the most recent picture I have of her. She has great branching and form as well as a wide dorsal. She is the best female I got out of her spawn.








As for now the pair has been conditioned and the female is separated from the male in a floating fry tank. I did release her once and she was very flirty but after she froze up for just a second by the nest he hit her and chased her away so I separated her again. She is ready and willing and I hope he is not to old and grumpy to spawn one last time.


----------



## on388 (Jan 7, 2012)

Good Luck!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

They're generally at their best 4months to a year i think,but as long as they're healthy and willing then you can try it. As long as the female is younger the eggs should be fine. He may get less fertilized then he might have when he was younger but it should be fine.

If he doesn't work out though did you keep a sibling male from her spawn? Cuz she's cute and I'd love to see some of her babies.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I really love that female! Is the male a rosetail? Looks that way in the pic.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Bambi said:


> They're generally at their best 4months to a year i think,but as long as they're healthy and willing then you can try it. As long as the female is younger the eggs should be fine. He may get less fertilized then he might have when he was younger but it should be fine.
> 
> If he doesn't work out though did you keep a sibling male from her spawn? Cuz she's cute and I'd love to see some of her babies.


I do have a sibling male but she is much bigger than all of the other fish out of the spawn and she just keeps getting bigger. Plus Henry (the male I am trying to spawn her with) has some A++ genetics, and I had anticipated spawning him to his sister but they were never compatible. This female is my chance to get the spawn I was trying to get 6 months ago. To be honest I think she has better form than her mother. :shock: 


Ok I got a spawn!! Video is uploading as we speak! She finally started dropping eggs and luckily daddy is experienced and tended to the eggs quickly, because she made no effort to help him out with the "kids". :lol:


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> I really love that female! Is the male a rosetail? Looks that way in the pic.


Thanks! As for the male being a rose-tail, that would be up to the person viewing the fish and their own opinion. I have posted many pictures of fish that Karen bred (martinismommy), that have the same fin structure as mine and people will say they are not rose-tails, so I let it go to be honest. Personally I feel that any fish that matches the description defining rose-tails is a rose-tail but according to popular opinion I am wrong. 

Not sure is that clears it up but I want to tread lightly since rose-tails tend to be a sensitive subject around here. 

As a note to anyone posting in this thread I would appreciate people keeping any comments they have about rose-tails in the rose-tail thread so that my spawn log can stay on topic. Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Just asking, didn't mean anything by it. I really don't have an a opinion either way.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> Just asking, didn't mean anything by it. I really don't have an a opinion either way.


 I know it's ok , that was just a general note not directed at you in anyway. 
I have bred this male before and I had some comments that I didn't appreciate about rose-tails so I just wanted to address the issue before it came up.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Video of them spawning!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bYNLY_x-tM


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like age hasn't slowed your male down! Loved the video.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Yay, congrats on the eggs.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> Looks like age hasn't slowed your male down! Loved the video.


 nope not at all LOL, he has been an excellent father and the spawn is a success! 



Bambi said:


> Yay, congrats on the eggs.


Thanks! They hatched last night, not sure how many yet but a large spawn is my guess after all day of spawning lol.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Video update of the spawn!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teXPY-DjWAA


----------



## Bolder (Dec 20, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> Video of them spawning!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bYNLY_x-tM


He is a gem, she looks a tad confused about what she should be doing Lol but she is bumping him *shrug* she is also very slow to wake up so to speak.

By their colors you should get some nice varied male and female.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Bolder said:


> He is a gem, she looks a tad confused about what she should be doing Lol but she is bumping him *shrug* she is also very slow to wake up so to speak.
> 
> By their colors you should get some nice varied male and female.


Thanks! Yea this was her first time so it took her a couple hours to realize she is supposed to help him LOL! I am hoping for metallic and metallic marbles. I am a real sucker for metallic marbles. :-D


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

That pair is beautiful! I have a similar female however after getting here she colored up some more and started showing hints of red which I didn't like for the breeding. Hopefully I get some nice babies out of their spawn. Please keep the videos and photos coming.

P.S. About that airline tubing (one that bubbles) can that be purchased at any LFS or should it be ordered online? Thanks! Lui


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Good luck!!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They look great! They should have a lot of various colors.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettasusa said:


> That pair is beautiful! I have a similar female however after getting here she colored up some more and started showing hints of red which I didn't like for the breeding. Hopefully I get some nice babies out of their spawn. Please keep the videos and photos coming.
> 
> P.S. About that airline tubing (one that bubbles) can that be purchased at any LFS or should it be ordered online? Thanks! Lui


I got it at the aquatek here at austin I would assume you can get them anywhere though.

This female has one metallic blue scale but just one. I am going to spawn her with her sibling brother pictured here. He has gotten a lot bigger since this picture and his fins are longer. I had to wait for him to grow larger to spawn him with her because she was always the biggest out of the entire spawn. lol
I am hoping to get more of the same coloration with the white body and blue and black coloration when I spawn them.:-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

SDragon said:


> Good luck!!!


Thanks!



tpocicat said:


> They look great! They should have a lot of various colors.


Thanks! I am excited !!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is a spawn update! :-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is the 2 week update video :-D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIZ2mGybSUE


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

3 week update on the spawn!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQEMlc3plBI


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

way to go! can't wait to see them when they start coloring up.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettasusa said:


> way to go! can't wait to see them when they start coloring up.


Thanks!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They all look healthy and active. Great job!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> They all look healthy and active. Great job!


Thanks!! They are really growing quickly. I am a believer on the daily water changes to power grow fry. :-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Spawn update!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love your shiny babies. Sooo pretty.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> I love your shiny babies. Sooo pretty.


Aww thank you 

I have a video update! :lol: Lots of doubletails here!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv6qrkhmBxU


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

double tails you say o-o after watching video* OMG there soo cute >-< i love the little Double tails I WANNA ONE!! lol


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

First female I have managed to photograph more to come!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

OMGosh! She's lovely and I loved the vid of the little double tails! Sooooooo cute! I also love marbles, gosh a marble double tail would be sweet.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

sparkyjoe said:


> OMGosh! She's lovely and I loved the vid of the little double tails! Sooooooo cute!


Thanks!!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok here are the babies! They are fat and happy :-D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW2rDdGbnwE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh! So cute! I loved the marble double tail, lots of them took after their mother. Very pretty.

And who was the lovely red boy in the breeder box?

They're all so lovely!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

sparkyjoe said:


> Oh my gosh! So cute! I loved the marble double tail, lots of them took after their mother. Very pretty.
> 
> And who was the lovely red boy in the breeder box?
> 
> They're all so lovely!


Thank you! The red boy is Flamage, he is getting ready to spawn with a red devil female I bred recently.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

That one at 0:44 is cute. XD


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Quite a variety! Now I am more excited to see the results of my spawn!! The only thing I can see so far is some light and some dark and some small and some large.... hehe.

Jeff.


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

how many did you end up with in total?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

What beautiful babies!!!! I especially love the marbles!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dman said:


> how many did you end up with in total?


I guess around 30 fry after all is said and done. 



MoonShadow said:


> What beautiful babies!!!! I especially love the marbles!


Thanks! I am pulling the marble's today


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Exciting. Can't wait to see more pics of these lovelies!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

must ... see... pics... lol XP


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'd be really interested at least one marble female. ^_^ From the video alone, they're very pretty.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Everytime I view your vids I get more excited for mine to grow faster!!! Just did another 50% water change on my 3 week spawn. I have about 90? fry.

Jeff.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

jeffegg2 said:


> Everytime I view your vids I get more excited for mine to grow faster!!! Just did another 50% water change on my 3 week spawn. I have about 90? fry.
> 
> Jeff.


Nothing better than water changes :-D


----------

